
Android Is Peeing on an Apple in Pakistan - Google Maps - ezhik_
https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B030%2752.5%22N+73%C2%B003%2733.2%22E/@33.5117431,73.0558748,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
======
anc84
Don't use OpenStreetMap they said, anyone can edit that and vandalised it they
said, it will be full of errors and inaccuracies they said.

~~~
madez
Also, never use Wikipedia for anything. Since everybody can change it, it's
useless.

~~~
minikites
Wikipedia is actually pretty bad, try following up on any of the references.
If they're web references, the chances of it being a 404 page are almost 100%
in my experience. Not to mention the editors being almost all white men and
the opaque process that limits most "non-male" topics:
[http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/wikipedia-college-
classes-...](http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/wikipedia-college-classes-yale-
brown/)

Wikipedia is basically infotainment, the Buzzfeed of encyclopedias. See also:
Wikigroaning:
[http://www.somethingawful.com/news/wikigroaning/](http://www.somethingawful.com/news/wikigroaning/)

> For example, the article called "Knight." Then, find a somehow similar
> article that is longer, but at the same time, useless to a very large
> fraction of the population. In this case, we'll go with "Jedi Knight." Open
> both of the links and compare the lengths of the two articles. Compare not
> only that, but how well concepts are explored, and the greater
> professionalism with which the longer article was likely created."

Wikipedia is no substitute for a real subject encyclopedia.

~~~
yohui
> _Wikipedia is basically infotainment, the Buzzfeed of encyclopedias. See
> also: Wikigroaning:_
> [http://www.somethingawful.com/news/wikigroaning/](http://www.somethingawful.com/news/wikigroaning/)

Wikipedia may have problems, but I'm not sure how this particular issue is a
mark against it. Wikipedia's editorial resources aren't limited in the same
way as a traditional publication. It's not like curtailing "frivolous"
subjects will result in better quality "serious" articles: the people who
write Star Wars articles are not going to take up medieval history if you
prevent them from editing their favorite subjects.

~~~
minikites
Do you think they deserve equal intellectual footing?

------
ilamparithi
Another gem here :)

[https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Takht+Pari+Forest/@33.50087...](https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Takht+Pari+Forest/@33.5008728,73.1259811,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x38dff298d82d62c9:0xdd99b92ec4539b33)

~~~
joeblau
Do you essentially have to be a Google employee to do this? I remember a few
years ago when I annotated some custom maps, but no one ever saw my
annotations publicly. Also my annotations were running routes and forest
trails that weren't marked on maps at the time.

~~~
knodi123
I submitted a fix to google maps, where they were forcing people to detour
around a perfectly straight section of rural highway because it was marked as
impassable.

Imagine my surprise when I got an email ONE YEAR LATER saying "your revision
has been accepted!"

~~~
e40
I submitted a fix to google maps where a bus stop in my neighborhood was
missing. About 6 months later I got an email saying "for technical reasons we
cannot fix this."

All the other apps that show bus stops have the stop.

I just don't use google maps for transportation stuff. City Mapper is my goto
app for that.

~~~
archagon
I wish Apple would do the obvious thing and allow 3rd party apps to send
public transport data directly to the official Maps app, via a new extension
point. That way, if you have the right apps, everything would always be up to
date, and maybe you'd even be able to see things like real-time bus and subway
markers if your public transit apps supported tracking! Google has some
amazing technology, but their web-based infrastructure simply would not allow
them to create a decentralized system like this — whereas it's right in
Apple's wheelhouse.

~~~
rburhum
like this experiment? [http://vta.amigocloud.com](http://vta.amigocloud.com)

~~~
archagon
Yes! That's beautiful.

~~~
rburhum
thank you!

------
tomkwok
The culprit is here:
[http://www.google.com/mapmaker?gw=66&ptab=1&uid=200619129451...](http://www.google.com/mapmaker?gw=66&ptab=1&uid=200619129451972425213&start=0)

That guy finished his 'masterpiece' after multiple edits less than 24 hours
ago.

~~~
pbnjay
He apparently got a "skype" logo through too:

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Lahore+District,+Pakistan/...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Lahore+District,+Pakistan/@31.6098091,74.3219197,16z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x391903ebbb9ffc35:0xbe19146ef117ae71)

~~~
jjar
Actually really well done, that one...

------
pella
media:

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/24/google-
map...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/24/google-maps-hides-
an-image-of-the-android-robot-pissing-on-apple)

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2015/04/24/theres-an-android-
pe...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2015/04/24/theres-an-android-peeing-on-
apple-on-google-maps-and-we-cant-figure-out-why/)

[http://mashable.com/2015/04/24/android-bot-peeing-on-
apple-l...](http://mashable.com/2015/04/24/android-bot-peeing-on-apple-logo-
google-maps/)

 _" Update: A Google spokesperson got back to us, explaining that the image is
likely a result of a user abusing Map Maker, the tool that allows everyone to
contribute to Google Maps. "Even though edits are moderated, occasionally the
odd inaccurate or cheeky edit may slip through our system," he said in a
statement to Mashable. "We've been made aware of the issue and are working on
getting it removed.""_

~~~
nyrina
I simply can't believe that they are "working on getting it removed".

If it was a problem they didn't want the whole world to know about, it
would've been removed the second they were made aware of the issue.

~~~
lnanek2
Have you ever worked for a large company before? There's nothing management
loves more than access controls. There are whole software products available,
like Confluence, that do nothing but take good open source offerings like
various wikis and make it so management has to set permissions for every user
for every page to do anything at all. Then whenever you need to make a change
it takes a week of meetings to get edit permission for the needed page...

~~~
breakingcups
Confluence is awesome, we use it in our company and every user can edit every
page (that's how it's set out of the box!). This works great for us and our
size.

To bash on Confluence just because your management has set restrictive
policies seems a bit unfair.

------
drewhk
Just for fun speculation. What if someone realized that Google is
scraping/using his data. Then he decided to put in a "honeytoken" to check
this assumption and at the same time pull a prank on Google. Once he realized
that his assumption was correct, he published the coordinates -- as a mini
revenge.

Of course this is just some idle speculation, but I have seen honeytoken
entries in printed dictionaries for example.

~~~
bambax
But if that were the case, wouldn't they be pissing on Google's logo instead?

~~~
jarman
False flag has way more FUN-inciting potential.

------
TruthSHIFT
I'm disappointed this doesn't appear in Satellite view. This prank is only
half done.

~~~
gchokov
The prank is super stupid.

~~~
collyw
So are lots of other fun things.

------
ricleal
This reminds me when a the google car caught on camera a guy taking a dump
just behind his van.

People managed to save the original picture:
[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RtfjC_R5060/UjpCpNvy3jI/AAAAAAAAAk...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RtfjC_R5060/UjpCpNvy3jI/AAAAAAAAAkA/GZZ8IHdCdj4/s1600/Apanhados+do+Google+Super+Bock+Viseu+em+Agosto+2010.jpg)

But it didn't last long. Google deleted the poor guy:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@40.952075,-7.948871,3a,75y,28.8...](https://www.google.com/maps/@40.952075,-7.948871,3a,75y,28.83h,73.64t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sSJrJ24MW8FelpQCemVWLxQ!2e0)

~~~
thebouv
When you gotta go, you gotta go.

~~~
ricleal
The funny thing is that this guy is driving a beer van. He was in an hurry to
get the fresh beer delivered :)

------
c_plus_minus
Can't help but feel that if it were a similar prank pulled by Apple on
Android, the comments wouldn't be half as forgiving.

~~~
EpicDavi
For one thing, it doesn't looked like Google/Android did this at all. As
others have said, it looks like someone has falsely contributed to the map and
got past the review. Such an examples is pointed out by andrea_s here[1] (it
is around the same area as the original link).

If it were believed that this was an official work by Android, I bet the
comments would be much different. However, as it does not look official, the
comments in this article cannot be compared to the comments on an article
relating to what you describe.

[1] [https://goo.gl/maps/5t9br](https://goo.gl/maps/5t9br)

EDIT: For those who can't see the link, the map says "GOOGLE REVIEW POLICY IS
CRAP :(".

~~~
maxerickson
Google published it. Whether it was a paid employee or volunteer vandal
doesn't really make the organization look worse or better.

(Personally, I don't see any reason to be outraged about it, and wouldn't be
surprised if they don't see this as a reason to even bother about their review
process. If it is a volunteer they will ban them, if it is an employee they
will hopefully explain that they don't get to make a similar error of
judgement again, or perhaps fire them.)

------
userbinator
Inspired by the "Peeing Calvin" stickers, which as far as I know is a
distinctly American phenomenon.

[https://triviahappy.com/articles/the-tasteless-history-of-
th...](https://triviahappy.com/articles/the-tasteless-history-of-the-peeing-
calvin-decal)

~~~
sspiff
They're very common in Belgium (Western Europe) as well, though most people
who use them have no idea of the origin. They just thinks it looks rebellious.

I find those stickers extremely annoying, since they conflict with how I know
and love the Calvin character.

~~~
stinos
Some of them are sort of funny, but others don't come even close (imo): peeing
on speed limit signs (amount of deaths due to speeding is not laughable),
peeing on the police (sure some minority migh be assholes but the majority I
have met really do want to help people - and yeah they also enforce speed
limits which, even though I completely understand how nice it feels to go
insanely fast, are there for a reason) etc.

~~~
sspiff
I most commonly see them on cars with aftermarket modifications (tuning cars),
which is in line with your speed limit/police hatred connection.

------
cmor
The region south east of the marker looks like someone imported test data..
street 1, street 2, district, quickly mart, .....

~~~
malka
"The mall of district", "eiffel tower", "statue of liberty".

Either they have something akin to Las Vegas in Pakistan, either there is
someting very weird with this data.

~~~
arthurpaul
Data are correct, there is a replica of Eiffel tower in that area:
[http://goo.gl/xzWAqE](http://goo.gl/xzWAqE)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahria_Town](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahria_Town)

~~~
davidw
[https://www.google.com/search?q=bahria+town+statue+of+libert...](https://www.google.com/search?q=bahria+town+statue+of+liberty&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=962&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=3EE6VcacLYWpsgHMzoGAAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ)
\- statue of liberty looks real too. Weird!

------
Gurrewe
A not so well hidden paper town?

Also,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agloe,_New_York](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agloe,_New_York)

------
tomcart
Doesn't seem to have been added in map maker. At least i can't see a history.

Go home Larry, you're drunk.

~~~
tomcart
Well, half right.

------
westoque
Someone's about to get fired.

~~~
jblz
One can only hope that if this was intentionally done by an employee, they
would be punished and possibly let go. This sort of thing is childish,
unnecessary, and has no place in a professional organization.

Quasi-related: [http://jenmylo.com/2015/03/23/defending-
drupal/](http://jenmylo.com/2015/03/23/defending-drupal/)

~~~
ncocacola
What's wrong with a little bit of fun? Who's getting harmed here? How could
this possibly have offended you enough that you'd hope someone would get fired
over it?

~~~
jblz
It's not a matter of me being offended (I'm not), I would just hope the
company I worked for wouldn't stand for something as vulgar, primitive, and
blatantly aggressive toward a competitor as this in a public, flagship
product.

~~~
anc84
It's just a doodle with an insulting theme that is as old as humanity. Vulgar,
primitive and blatantly aggressive are words I would rather complain about in
advertising or patent lawsuits.

------
andreamazz
I guess that technically it's leaking, not peeing.

------
sudioStudio64
That's uncool. I'm not really a fan of either...its still uncool.

------
chadscira
In case this gets removed: [http://img42.com/2Jzkn+](http://img42.com/2Jzkn+)

~~~
userbinator
In case you'd prefer a direct link to an image instead of a page that requires
JS to show an image:
[http://static4.businessinsider.com/image/553a1dfbdd0895d5058...](http://static4.businessinsider.com/image/553a1dfbdd0895d5058b4600-1200-667/screen%20shot%202015-04-24%20at%2011.15.56.png)

------
joshuapants
I wonder if someone sneaked this in or if it was sanctioned

------
namikaze
Its playful though a bit salty. I hope nobody gets fired.

------
mrpopo
Interesting location choice ... right down the capital of Pakistan and next to
the airport. Whatever this is, I think this was not meant to be hidden.

~~~
wehadfun
I thought the point of putting it in Pakistan was to hide it

------
gulbrandr
Here is another one: [https://goo.gl/maps/rHdBr](https://goo.gl/maps/rHdBr)

------
uladzislau
Is it even real? If it is - it's factastically detailed and someone spent lots
of hours in making it look how it looks ;)

------
buro9
Did a member of the public edit the map to add forests to make this?

Or is someone about to get fired for a very poor easter egg decision?

------
pssnapp
And I am so happy about that it was a cyanide injected apple that was trying
to get droid to take a nibble. Lol

------
st3fan
Immature. Unprofessional.

~~~
lotsofcows
Unprofessional? It's really well drawn?

~~~
13
You can spent hours making a very large effigy of your rival depicted as a
phallus with gold trim and rubies: being a work of art doesn't make it any
less unprofessional.

------
ixtli
Proof that Pakistan is harboring terrorists ;)

------
aslammuet
It's unbelievable, still present.

------
blueatlas
That cannot possibly be meant to be the Apple logo. It's just an Android
peeing on a real apple that someone took a bite out of.

~~~
mahouse
Next time you bite an apple, think you could be sued.

~~~
piyush_soni
Well, Apple has already been doing that, and that's not even a bitten Apple.
:)

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/07/apfelkind-
cafe-...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/07/apfelkind-cafe-
trademark-battle-apple-germany)

------
67years
Way to go Android!! Way to go!!

------
idealform01
haha, these are great! i am always surprised when people find things like
this.

------
comrade1
A robot peeing? Preposterous!

~~~
macintux
I'm still shocked that someone explicitly vomited in a Disney film. (Granted,
it was a robot vomiting gears in Lilo & Stitch, but still.)

------
bikamonki
Why is this entry no longer on the front page of HN? Was it removed due to its
content?

------
yuashizuki
dont be evil.

------
watmough
Bad Google!

------
gchokov
Lame. That engineer was full of imagination.

~~~
seba_dos1
Well, it could be a dick.

------
itg
140 points, new poster, #1 in about 30 minutes

Nope hn isn't being gamed by trolls at all.

~~~
JosephRedfern
In what way could this be construed as trolling? If OP had linked to some fake
google maps imitation
([https://maps.google.fake.com](https://maps.google.fake.com)), I could see
your point - but this is live on the _real_ Google Maps. I would argue that it
is interesting, regardless of how it got there.

------
toomim
This makes me sad because I care about apple, and wish android cared about
apple too.

~~~
aslammuet
This is not about sentiments.

~~~
toomim
How not? It is for me.

